# Jump starting an F-550



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

When I took my daughter to middle school today, it was 35 and icy. I noticed after I dropped her off that I needed gas. Stopped at a gas station, and a guy driving a power company F-550 service truck asked me for a jump. Seems his truck won't turn over after he filled up. 

I said, sure, and he was getting out the heavy duty jumper cables and I said let's try my little jumper box in the glove box first.

Got it out, and it was only half charged (three blue lights). Hooked it up, he got in, and the truck started right up. Unreal. This thing started an F-550, with half a charge, and at 35 degrees. Get yourself one of these.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Makes you wonder why we need 50 pound lead acid batteries.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Nealtw said:


> Makes you wonder why we need 50 pound lead acid batteries.


The way I understand it, the little jump pack has enough burst amperage to kick the engine over. Not a substitute for an actual battery, though. 

It works! A 13 oz, half charged jump pack brought an F-550 diesel to life. The driver and I were amazed.


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jul 17, 2018)

Bigplanz said:


> *The way I understand it, the little jump pack has enough burst amperage to kick the engine over. Not a substitute for an actual battery, though. *
> 
> It works! A 13 oz, half charged jump pack brought an F-550 diesel to life. The driver and I were amazed.


Pretty much - it's a tiny Li-ion battery basically getting shorted out by your starter.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Bigplanz said:


> When I took my daughter to middle school today, it was 35 and icy. I noticed after I dropped her off that I needed gas. Stopped at a gas station, and a guy driving a power company F-550 service truck asked me for a jump. Seems his truck won't turn over after he filled up.
> 
> I said, sure, and he was getting out the heavy duty jumper cables and I said let's try my little jumper box in the glove box first.
> 
> Got it out, and it was only half charged (three blue lights). Hooked it up, he got in, and the truck started right up. Unreal. This thing started an F-550, with half a charge, and at 35 degrees. Get yourself one of these.



They work well if the motor is reasonably warm and in good condition. They will put out a HUGE amount of power in one go but the problem is they don't last too long so you need to start on the first few cranks.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Well.... I am sitting here contemplating that little tiny cable running from it... vs huge thick battery cables we all have. And reason being they musy be huge and sick, as starter draws a lot of juice through them.
Sorry, Big. I just don't buy it. That cable should have melted under any " HUGE amount of power" condition. I had my share of melted cables trying to run a simple fan, least to say - 350 diesel. 

Sorry.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That tiny cable that I see is the charging cable from the 110 AC, transformer. 

And I don't see the actual jump cable. 

But you are right a 50 amp starter draw will melt any small wires.


ED


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

ukrkoz said:


> Well.... I am sitting here contemplating that little tiny cable running from it... vs huge thick battery cables we all have. And reason being they musy be huge and sick, as starter draws a lot of juice through them.
> Sorry, Big. I just don't buy it. That cable should have melted under any " HUGE amount of power" condition. I had my share of melted cables trying to run a simple fan, least to say - 350 diesel.
> 
> Sorry.


Let me review, I pulled in to the Marathon gas station at 521 N 22nd St in Louisville at 7:40 AM to get gas. When I pulled in a guy wearing overalls and a reflective vest walked up to my truck. I rolled the window down and he pointed to his F-550 and asked for a jump. He had been getting gas, and was towing a generator (we had an ice storm the night before an 60K were without power).

I said sure.

I parked my truck next to his, he started getting out the monster jumper cables, and suggested we try my jump pack first. Only two blue dots (out of five) lit up, but we tried it anyway. He got in, it cranked, paused, then started the F-550. 

We were surprised. He said the mechanic had told him the battery had a bad cell, but not bad enough to replace. He thanked me and I went to work.

Jump pack had enough in it to put his battery "over the top." It did what it is desgned for, to boost an inadequate battery. 

This is what happened.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I can see this happening to boost his battery being only one piston needs to go to compression, but the 35°F temperature had 0 affect being he had just fueled and your battery pack came out of the glove box.:smile:
He needs to find a different battery mechanic. My Farmer's CO-OP can do better than that.:biggrin2:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Senior: For sure that mechanic needs a swift kick to the seat of his pants. 

A bad cell in an auto battery, means that it is failing big time, and someone is going to be stranded. 

Sure those heavy duty batteries are expensive, but the POCO has funds for it, maybe that mechanic was just lazy.

I hope the lineman, went to the shop and did some ATTITUDE ADJUSTMENT.


ED


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is the connector that goes to the battery. An 8 AWG wire.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Bigplanz said:


> Here is the connector that goes to the battery. An 8 AWG wire.


Oh, I forgot to mention, the little wire in the first picture is the AC 120V charger to the wall socket in my office. That obviously won't start a car or truck. It is a 1 amp trickle charge to the jump pack. Took about three hours to charge it to full.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


The low rider was a little hard to start yesterday and had to put the battery tender on it. It fired right up today.


I keep battery cables in all the vehicles as a Just-in-case.


But that's a good idea if you're out and about and nobody is around for a jump.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

ron45 said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> But that's a good idea if you're out and about and nobody is around for a jump.


That is exactly why I bought it.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Ah, Ok. Now that makes more sense. Sorry, Big, I dumbly assumed that was actually charging cable. Doubts cleared


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Here it is starting my Navigator this morning.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

A good idea would be to shut off and unplug everything before trying to start the vehicle.
And keep that door shut.

It might just give you that little edge needed.

Just some info for people who are watching that might not have the equipment.

Also.

Do the maintenance to your battery.
Make sure to turn lights, radio, etc., off and run the car for a couple minutes before shutting the engine off.


----------

